# Is the WoC DP worth it??



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

I was wondering what you guys thought concerning the WoC DP. I mean he has a good statline and the ability to take magic levels but he isnt as magicky as a wizard and not as beasty as a lord. I am playing a magic heavy tzeentch and i was wondering if you suggested a DP. I would like general thoughts and opinions on the DP.
THansk


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

With Tendrils of Tzeentch and 4 magic levels and Mark of Tzeentch he can be pretty badass spamming Gateways ( provided you get the spell ofc )
He's mobile which is a good thing, stubborn in combat.

If he gets in combat you will need to support him as he won't be able to win many on his own.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Razagel said:


> With Tendrils of Tzeentch and 4 magic levels and Mark of Tzeentch he can be pretty badass spamming Gateways ( provided you get the spell ofc )
> He's mobile which is a good thing, stubborn in combat.
> 
> If he gets in combat you will need to support him as he won't be able to win many on his own.


Razagel is bang on target here. Lvl 4 Tzeentchian DP with Tendrils is by far the most dependable Gateway spammer in the game.
Id give him either Diabolic Splendour or Bloodcurling Roar+Fury of the Blood God for the rest of the points, depending on if you feel like playing high stakes or not


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

As a player thats been on the receiving end of a tzeentch DP I can say that they are indeed very nasty, but then that was with my ogres (and they always struggle with monsters). Yet to play much of anything with my HE but I think they would almost laugh at the WoC DPs


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Daemon Prince is a good second lord, I think-- so at 3000 points, it's worth bringing. It's able to be a decent caster, and it's not a slouch in combat-- but it really excels at sweeping the back of an enemy's army with its Cause Terror and Fly abilities. The daemon prince just has to fly over behind the enemy war machines, and its presence alone will scare some of them off depending on the army. Gifts like Stream of Corruption let you make the most of going war machine hunting, as it's possible to fly over and depending on how your opponent set up, catch a couple war machine crews in that template.


----------

